# NEW BOAT BUYER



## garnetgoldfan (Dec 16, 2007)

I am in the process of purchasing my first boat. I should say deciding to purchase my first boat.

I think I want a center console, a dual console would work that is 17 -18 ft. With a Yamaha or Suziki engine.

Ihave 3 little kids so the back seats on the sea fox and othersare nice.

I have what seems to be a good offer on a Sea Boss. I know Sea Pro is out of business, does that make a difference to anyone? 

Also, keep in mind, I work full time and go to school full time. So I might get this boat in the water 6 -12 all season. 

Price range is mid teens,

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Try to buy it cheap enough to compensate you for any potential warranty claims with the boat. I don't know anything about SeaBoss. You should be able to get some really good deals. Good luck...


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

A friend of mine owns the SEA BOSS 21ft cc bay boat, To me it looks like a knock-off to the SEA PRO except for the bow section.Other than that he has had no problems with it.


----------



## garnetgoldfan (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. You would think considering the economy, boat dealers are willing to offer a bargain. I am still waitingfor the right offer. The Sea Boss was a low price 12k for a new boat motor and trailer, how low is a good price for a company out of business? I might spend a few more dollars buy a foreign motor and a recognized brand.

Keith


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Price and package.



When your looking at a cheaper price you must look at the package and know what your looking at. 1st time buyers do NOT know.



The dealer's will put a marginal trailer under them. They also hang lower HP motors on them to get the package price down.



Now you will not realize what a better handling trailer does until you have one, or you may never realize it, as you will think all trailer are supposed to be a pain to load and tow. Not so!  



Many year's ago when I bought my Scout from Emerald Coast Marine the standard was a 60HP motor, but the hull was rated at 90HP. I asked how much to change the motor out. At that time is was an extra $800 and a no brainer for me.



Now with that said, had I accepted the boat with a 60HP and then decided I wanted more power it would have been a Hell of a lot more to do the swap.



These are things to think about. By the way just cause you have more power on hand doesn't mean you need to use it, but if you need it and it's not there your screwed and end up running the "Stem winding crap" out of the under powered motor.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

I have already contacted Sea Pro and have been assured that there will be no issues with warranty. They are owned by Brunswick Marine. They did not go out of business. They just stopped production until the economy bounces back. Besides, I have had mine for 3 1/2 years now with no issues. And I fish it like its supposed to be. Good luck with the new purchase.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I know firsthand that SeaPro is honoring all warranties and will continue to do so. As strictly said Brunswick (parent company of Merc among other things) bought the brand and is backing it up.



As far as advice on buying your first boat... here's a good article I found a couple years ago when I thought I was going to end up getting a "bay" boat. Ultimately I ended up going a completely different direction and getting an alum jet boat but I found the article very helpful:



http://www.tpwmagazine.com/archive/2004/aug/ed_5/


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

I am selling a 25ft aquasport with inboard diesel 6.2 liter GM engine.Boat comes with a 9ft X 8ft bimini top so there is plenty of shade.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/topic218221-46-1.aspx

But for fuel economy with equivalent amounts of Diesel and gas . The Diesel will last twice as long.Do not purchase marine grade fuels .Use off road diesel or the gas you buy for your car its the same stuff .Without the luxury tax !


----------



## bobbster (Apr 23, 2008)

*I just bought a used boat buyer beware. I should of taken it to someone to check it 1st ... but it seemed like a good deal.*


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

the seemed too good to be true, usually is... Just like if it's too good to be true it probably is...You buy a cheaper boat, because you think it's agood deal, but when the seller knows something is wrong with it or it has a few minor flaws


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

Boats I have listed for friends are on the up and up. Nothing is hidden!I always want people to come and do a walk thru and ask questions on everything.Pictures, videos and pamphlets don't answer questions.

I have seen brand new boats that were lemons!Anyone that buys on blind faith will get burned.All the boats I have listed are here in Panama city . You will talk with owners not a sales rep.out to make a commissioned sale or bonus.

Recycled boats have more characterto offer !Granted they may need TLC paint .


----------

